# Xcom : komme im Tempelschiff nicht mehr weiter, keine Türen mehr



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2013)

*Xcom : komme im Tempelschiff nicht mehr weiter, keine Türen mehr*

Ich hab irgendwie dunkel in Erinnerung, dass ich das Problem schon mal hatte, aber ich finde da leider nichts - auch per Google hab ich zwar was gefunden, wo jemand auch das Problem hatte, aber ihm nicht geantwortet wurde... 

Siehe Bild im Anhang - wenn ich nach "links oben" scrolle, dann sieht man, dass dort das Schiff eigentlich weitergeht - man kann dort nämlich sehr scrollen, ohne dass die Spielfeldgrenze erreicht wird. Auf dem Bild sieht man eine Tür in der oberen Etage links oben im Bild mit nem Kraftfeld-Schleier, da wo der selektierte Soldat steht, und eine Tür weiter rechts, quasi Bildmitte-Oben, wo aber das Kraftfeld mangels Sicht nur als "Schatten" zu sehen ist. Eine dritte wäre weiter Links außerhalb des Bildes - aber durch keine kann ich durchgehen.

Was ist da los?


----------



## Spassbremse (29. Oktober 2013)

Hmm, ich hatte an der Stelle nie Probleme. Wenn Du nahe genug an das Kraftfeld herantrittst, sollte es deutlich sichtbar werden und sich danach wie eine normale Tür öffnen lassen.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Hmm, ich hatte an der Stelle nie Probleme. Wenn Du nahe genug an das Kraftfeld herantrittst, sollte es deutlich sichtbar werden und sich danach wie eine normale Tür öffnen lassen.



Der eine selektierte steht ja schon auf dem Feld DIREKT an der Tür...


----------



## Kaylee (29. Oktober 2013)

Hast du vielleicht noch irgendwas im Raum übersehen, Gegner in irgendeiner Ecke oder so? Ich hatte da auch nie Probleme.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2013)

Man kommt also evlt nicht weiter, wenn da noch Gegner im "Vorschiff" sind? Muss ich mal testen, da werde ich wohl 2-Mann-Trupps bilden müssen, damit ich die volle Breite des Schiffes rannehmen kann... 


wäre sonst echt doof, ich hab im Spielstand keinen einzigen Staat durch Panik verloren.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2013)

So, hat geklappt - da waren zwei Sektoiden noch versteckt, und als die dann tot waren, ging es weiter. Thx Kaylee, hatte die Idee zwar auch schon, aber wollte es nicht "ins Blaue" einfach mal versuchen


----------



## Kaylee (30. Oktober 2013)

Sehr gut, dann mal viel Erfolg beim Weiterziehen. 

xcom hab ich auch wie verrückt gespielt, obwohl ich Strategie sonst gar nicht so mag. Aber das fesselt richtig.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich war schon beim Posting gestern fertig, hab im "Endkampf" nur 2 Runden benötigt: da war ein Anführe-Ätherer, der 2 Mutons und 2 weitere Ätherer erzeugte. In Runde 1 per Sniper einen der Mutons mit einem Schuss getötet, den anderen per Plasmagewehr schwer verletzt, das ANführer Alien auch mit einem Treffer geschwöcht und einen der Äther-Aliens unter Gedankenkontrolle bekommen. Dann Rundenende, es wurden 3 meiner Leute verletzt, aber nicht kritisch. In Runde 2 dann mit dem kontrollierten Alien und meinem Psi-Spezi jeweils einen Psi-Sturm auf das Anführer-Alien gemacht, dem verletzen Muton durch "mieser Trip" den Gnadenstoß gegeben, und dann noch 2 Treffer auf das Anführer-Alien, so dass das andere Äther-Alien einfach verschwand. Und das konrollierte verwand auch automatisch, als die Kontroll-Zeit abgelaufen war


----------

